# AF has gone after two days!!



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

Have another question for you ladies.  AF started on Tuesday and was getting quite heavy towards the evening so I started the BCP.  I was bleeding yesterday and had endo cramps, it was quite heavy.  Then last night it stopped, and today its disappeared completely.  I've no idea what is going on, usually if it is a mid cycle type bleed then I don't get the cramps, this was much more than that.  I've emailed Ruth tell her, I just hope that it doesn't interfere with this tx cycle.  

Anyone any ideas?

Lara xx


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

mine lasted 3 days hunx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Lara, after the bcp my period was so light that if i hadnt looked i wouldnt have noticed.  I was also so worried and posted this exact question - to be honest i hardly even had two days, and a rigorous session of acupuncture didnt help either.  But hey it didnt seem to do me any harm!!!
To be honest i have quite light af's since my miscarriages and usually only have 2 days .... my acupunctursit didnt seem to be too worried about it.
HOpe this helps a little (but i know how you feel about this!!!!)


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Lara - my last AF was the same - barely 2 days - not sure if it's cos I'm geting older or what


----------

